# Lake Livingston Dam Jan 17 2015



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice weather plus 9 gates. First fish of the day since 9 am


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

so does this mean they are running below the dam


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

look at the picture . he is fishing the lake.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

but a nice looking white bass. break out the frying pan..........


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice catch. Looking at the picture it is not a whitebass and it is not in the lake. It is below the dam.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

If that's a white bass, must be an OLD white bass. But the hands relative to fish size says otherwise. Good call Matt.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

To *texas_fishing:
*Congrats on the striper from below the dam. Haven't you posted many pictures through the past of that grinning face holding big fish? Way to go dad!! Some can see the tail race wash in the back ground of your picture.

Also, even though it may be legal while anchored to not make your son wear a PFD, in those conditions it is wise to have him in one.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

It is below the dam. He sent me some other pictures today and I will have them up on my website later tonite.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I've seen that kid before, he is always holding up a big striped or hybrid bass. He can really fish!
WTG Tommy.


----------



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Yes, twin boys love to catch fish behind the dam. Thanks for reminding us, those boys always wear life jacket. Too cold and small with all clothes underneath to show 

Here is some more picture of the day.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I have also seen those kids below the dam! They sure can catch fish!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Texas_fishing were any of those females with eggs?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have seen pictures too of the boys holding fish in the kitchen of the home. The floor temporarily has a little slime, the boys are permanently helped by fishing.


----------



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> Texas_fishing were any of those females with eggs?


Here is one of them for you, Loy


----------

